# Nexgard...?



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anybody tried Nexgard for fleas & ticks?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Theresa, I just started my crew on it on the 19th. Last year we were infested with ticks because of all the rain we got in the summer and I tried everything topical, natural remedies, shampoos, fogging the house I mean literally we tried everything and nothing helped. I found something that helped to reduce the ticks but I was still picking tons of ticks off...mind you I've lived in FL for 23 years and never saw a tick until the infection last year. I was still finding live ticks on pups but nothing like last year. I saw the NexGard and decided to try it and it's working great...I have found a couple of ticks on each pup but the ticks were dead so I really like it. I wish I didn't have to use it but it's the only thing that has worked for us.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter has fleas in LA & does not like poison so she is dusting her dog with diamateous earth. She uses .1oz every three days & it is working go figure😳


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks!

Riley has issues with allergies and has had several skin issues because of it, in the past. 

His vet was saying it would be better to do Nexgard since it is internal instead of putting the K9 Advantix II externally. I am nervous about it so I thought I would do some research before agreeing to it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I used it on Roo all spring/summer. Very pleased with the results. Roo is a "Delicate flower" and had no problem with it.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I used it on Roo all spring/summer. Very pleased with the results. Roo is a "Delicate flower" and had no problem with it.


You used the Nexgard?

Ry has his appt. for his Rabies vaccination soon so I may get a script for it....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Just gave the boys theirs yesterday  we started this four months ago, I love it so much more than using that topical junk.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Just gave the boys theirs yesterday  we started this four months ago, I love it so much more than using that topical junk.


Ohh My Gosh... This is Awesome to hear, from You!!  
Yeah.... I really Hate putting the topical stuff on. I put his K9 Advantix II on him last night because we are heading up to Pennsylvania, this weekend and he'll be outside playing quite a bit. He was Not Happy for a little while... and he let me know it.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Hi Theresa, I just started my crew on it on the 19th. Last year we were infested with ticks because of all the rain we got in the summer and I tried everything topical, natural remedies, shampoos, fogging the house I mean literally we tried everything and nothing helped. I found something that helped to reduce the ticks but I was still picking tons of ticks off...mind you I've lived in FL for 23 years and never saw a tick until the infection last year. I was still finding live ticks on pups but nothing like last year. I saw the NexGard and decided to try it and it's working great...I have found a couple of ticks on each pup but the ticks were dead so I really like it. I wish I didn't have to use it but it's the only thing that has worked for us.


This is GREAT! Yes... a friend of mine who lives in Florida is having a Terrible time with Ticks right now!! She has 2 small dogs... and her vet also recommended the Nexgard.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just keep in mind that the maker is tracking Nexgard and buying from internet pharmacies may not net you the "Real" product.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

jmm said:


> Just keep in mind that the maker is tracking Nexgard and buying from internet pharmacies may not net you the "Real" product.


I would be very careful purchasing Rx meds online. PetMart Pharmacy in Maryville, TN is owned and operated by a licensed vet. The pharmacist is a licensed pharmacist and they are FDA regulated. 

*****Please make sure you notice my spelling. It is Pet Mart not to be confused with Pet Smart.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> Just keep in mind that the maker is tracking Nexgard and buying from internet pharmacies may not net you the "Real" product.



When my husband went to purchase the vet would only sell 1 six month supply for Kelly since she was seen by them. We had moved and haven't completely switched vets yet and our old vet is almost an hour away. When I was reading about it before purchasing all of the sites that I saw required a prescription for it.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmmm....I live very, very close to Maryville, TN. Never heard of it. I'll have to check them out.


----------

